# skid steers



## Tim Krause (Oct 9, 2008)

thinking about buying a skid steer to aid in large tree remoals, lot clearing,firewood handling, and maybe start getting into heavy brush mowing. if you have a skid steer, do you use it enough to justify owning it. is the damage to the turff worth bringing it out to a residential setting? tracks or tires? there are a lot of rocks around here, and it seems that the tracks might not hold up.any recomendations? thanks for any feed back.


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 9, 2008)

Once you get comfortable with a skidsteer you can load, logs, grinds, firewood, ETC.. On lawns with tire driven machines with minimil damage. That said track machines are more turf friendly but not mandatory.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 9, 2008)

Tracks are the way to go.

edited to add: Yes very useful tool!


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 9, 2008)

You can buy 4 wheel steering and that will alleviate turf damage. Tracks will leave a lighter footprint, but "skidding" either will damage the turf regardless. Here on the farm, we have a Gehl 6635, between 80-90 Hp and it is tough. Dont know how it would be for tree work though. With the grapple attachment I've all but lifted an entire black walnut tree off the ground.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 9, 2008)

BRCCArborist said:


> You can buy 4 wheel steering and that will alleviate turf damage. Tracks will leave a lighter footprint, but "skidding" either will damage the turf regardless. Here on the farm, we have a Gehl 6635, between 80-90 Hp and it is tough. Dont know how it would be for tree work though. With the grapple attachment I've all but lifted an entire black walnut tree off the ground.



That is the same unit I have. With the grapple I can end load a 14ft 36in white pine log.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 9, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> That is the same unit I have. With the grapple I can end load a 14ft 36in white pine log.



Fun isn't it?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 10, 2008)

A skidsteer is the most useful tool a guy can own. I have a Bobcat 763F with 12 attachments, a 1 ton dump truck and trailer. I built 9 of the attachments myself. I can find a use for it in almost everything I do, I live in the country though, it may sit on your trailer more if you're a city guy. 

Push snow.






Split wood.





Dig a stump.





Shear a tree.





Load and pull wagon home.





Carry firewood.





Pick a log.





Plant a tree.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 10, 2008)

Push a tree over.





Load big logs.





Pull trees.





Load and pull the log bunk home.





Auger holes.





Carry stumps.





Carry brush.





Move trailers.





Yes, they are the machine to have.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 10, 2008)

*Pricey, but here is the best option...IMO*

Get an A300 Bobcat. It has four wheel steering, and does not tear up the grass AT ALL. Should you decide that you need skid steering, flip a switch, and it acts _exactly_ like the more common S300. Short of the track units, it is the largest capacity Bobcat made when I bought it.

We put the extra wide flotation tires on our unit, so that we could go into back yards and carry out 4 foot diameter sections of trees without tearing up any grass. It works very well for that purpose. Furthermore, it has a 12 mile-per-hour top speed, and is much faster than any other skid-steer machine while transporting from location to location. No crabbing, no hopping, no turf damage, and I still have the same tires after two years of use.

Obviously, this machine will operate all of the other Bobcat attachments you should choose to own. 

I love it, but I wish someone made a miniature version for smaller jobs.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 10, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> Get an A300 Bobcat. It has four wheel steering, and does not tear up the grass AT ALL. Should you decide that you need skid steering, flip a switch, and it acts _exactly_ like the more common S300. Short of the track units, it is the largest capacity Bobcat made when I bought it.
> 
> We put the extra wide flotation tires on our unit, so that we could go into back yards and carry out 4 foot diameter sections of trees without tearing up any grass. It works very well for that purpose. Furthermore, it has a 12 mile-per-hour top speed, and is much faster than any other skid-steer machine while transporting from location to location. No crabbing, no hopping, no turf damage, and I still have the same tires after two years of use.
> 
> ...



The A300 is the one that I want.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 10, 2008)

Right now there is an 05 on e-bay wth 650hrs for $22500. Thats is a great price


Scott


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2008)

Nails, I like that carry firewood box attachment thing there alot. I have often thought of something like that for cleaning up rakings on those big jobs where there is alot of rakings to clean up and I have to make several trips over the lawn to get them out. Or just for firewood, something huge like that that fits right in the back of the one ton. Good idea.


----------



## mantis (Oct 10, 2008)

My Dad has a JD240 I use that whenever I need it.Tracks are a plus but you don't need them. If you can afford them then I would say get them. A skidsteer IMO is the go to machine for any one that works outdoors and needs heavy equipment.You can use them for just about anything


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2008)

Arent they kind of low to the ground though? Do they bottom out alot? My buddy's got one, I call it his "lawn torturing device", lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 10, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Nails, I like that carry firewood box attachment thing there alot. I have often thought of something like that for cleaning up rakings on those big jobs where there is alot of rakings to clean up and I have to make several trips over the lawn to get them out. Or just for firewood, something huge like that that fits right in the back of the one ton. Good idea.



I use my grapple bucket for that type of thing, because it will move brush and logs too, but yeah, it you had a lot of rakings to move this might work good with a couple Mexicans pumpin the stuff in. That unit is made of old aluminum trailer ramps.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 10, 2008)

My advice is go Bobcat. They are the oringinal, many dealers, many parts. Bulletproof and affordable to own and maintain.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 10, 2008)

I used to run a Bobcat 773 almost every day. A little underpowered for the job but it was sufficient. I recommend buying the most powerful skid steer you can afford if you are considering one. The extra power is always a big help on any job.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 10, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Right now there is an 05 on e-bay wth 650hrs for $22500. Thats is a great price
> 
> 
> Scott



I've had my eye on that very one.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> I've had my eye on that very one.



Probably a scam. No such thing as free lunch. How much are those things new?


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been thinking of selling my Bobcat 843B If any one is interested in a solid older machine. It looks just like the 763 Nails posted just a little bigger. It has a bucket, grapple, and small bachoe attachment that would go with it. Let me know if anyones interested.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 10, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Probably a scam. No such thing as free lunch. How much are those things new?



No it's not. I call and talked to the people. It is a repo unit. It will only cost $265 to have there mobile mechanic go to the location and give it an inspection. That is cheap insurance. If it had Hi-Flow it would be on it's way to Missouri right now. We are buying one for our town. I'm on the board and get to find the equipment. We are just going to go new. I can't find another used one with those hours with hiflow anywhere close to that price. We can get a new one for $38k with heat,ac,2speed,and hiflow. They also repo a S250 from the same guy.

Scott


----------



## capetrees (Oct 10, 2008)

Try S300 or T300 on ebay. S300 is tires and T300 is tracks. There are a few T300s that look pretty good and somewhat cheap. I run a T300 gold everyday and there is now way I could work without it. NOTHING stops that machine. I don't care what they say, every machine out there puts damage on grass, its just a matter of how much. As far as the A300, I just don't trust the four wheel steering in a heavy duty environment. What the repair costs would be, I don't want to know. There was a S300 with both tires and over tracks for pretty cheap on ebay. Bobcat would be my first choice.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 10, 2008)

Or go on ebay and try bobcat 864. That was the first track machine they put out before they went to the S and T designations. They are older but cheaper and mostly the same abilities.


----------



## Tim Krause (Oct 11, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Push a tree over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




those are some nice pictures you have there. i like that grapple root rake.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Tim, I built it myself. I use it for moving big brush piles and logging. Works really well sorting logs on a landing, after skidding them in. I rotate it over and use it like a clam a lot, great visibility.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Oct 12, 2008)

I love my s220 and want to upgrade to a A300, but the thought of how easy it would be to tear up the all steer parts really worries me. We need someone with a A300 to tell us about it!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 12, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> I love my s220 and want to upgrade to a A300, but the thought of how easy it would be to tear up the all steer parts really worries me. We need someone with a A300 to tell us about it!



I searched the internet, including a bobcat forum, and didn't really find anything negative and found a couple of guys that had them and loved them. One guy had it for about 6 years with only good to say about it.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 12, 2008)

*Here is a report from an A300 owner: I love it!*



capetrees said:


> ... I don't care what they say, every machine out there puts damage on grass, its just a matter of how much. As far as the A300, I just don't trust the four wheel steering in a heavy duty environment. What the repair costs would be, I don't want to know. There was a S300 with both tires and over tracks for pretty cheap on ebay. Bobcat would be my first choice.



No, my A300 DOES NOT put damage on the grass. At least if you are careful and use the floatation tires. 0, nada, none, and nothing. When I first got it, we removed a tree using a neighbors _*freshly overseeded yard*_. No damage, no complaints, but we were _very_ careful.

Keep in mind that this is a BIG machine: it weighs over 8500 lbs. Even with floatation tires it will cause soil compaction, just like any truck. If you haul heavy logs over soft ground, of course you will leave depressions or ruts. Turf damage with torn crown, bare dirt: NONE. That is why I bought it, and it does a nice job. If you are a moron operator, and steer right-left-right-left without moving, it will mark little divots where the wheels are pivoting. Even then, it is not any worse than some guys do with zero turn mowers.

Repairs: over 1200 hrs on mine, no repairs yet, although we have replaced several front windows and a whole bunch of hydraulic couplers.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone want a S220 ?? haha


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 12, 2008)

I talked to a nursery that was using one. It had 3400hrs and they hadn't had any major repairs. The guy told me thy had replaced a couple servos but that was it. 

Scott


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Oct 12, 2008)

I had 2 replace those servos on mine, bad design but the new ones are better. those things aint cheap


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is one for sale. Has a 2-speed and Hi-flow No reserve auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2002-Bobcat-A30...=39:1|66:2|65:3|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Scott


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 13, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> I have been thinking of selling my Bobcat 843B If any one is interested in a solid older machine. It looks just like the 763 Nails posted just a little bigger. It has a bucket, grapple, and small bachoe attachment that would go with it. Let me know if anyones interested.



$8,500 Takes it. 4cyl diesel.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 13, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> $8,500 Takes it. 4cyl diesel.



That is a good price. Where in NY is it?


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 13, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> That is a good price. Where in NY is it?



20 min south of ALBANY...


----------



## sharkfin12us (Oct 13, 2008)

*skid steer*



Tim Krause said:


> thinking about buying a skid steer to aid in large tree remoals, lot clearing,firewood handling, and maybe start getting into heavy brush mowing. if you have a skid steer, do you use it enough to justify owning it. is the damage to the turff worth bringing it out to a residential setting? tracks or tires? there are a lot of rocks around here, and it seems that the tracks might not hold up.any recomendations? thanks for any feed back.



I have an A300 hundred bobcat.I have had it year and a half.The wheels articulate and i have turf tires minimal damage to lawn.If its real wet it will mark up the lawn.I use it on big jobs definately worth it.When winter rolls in i have a 1 yard snow bucket.What ever machine you choose do research on company.Do they have a good record servicing the machine.Nice thing is bobcat is 10 minutes from my house.Bobcat has been around 50 years hope that helps


----------



## Tim Krause (Oct 13, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> I have an A300 hundred bobcat.I have had it year and a half.The wheels articulate and i have turf tires minimal damage to lawn.If its real wet it will mark up the lawn.I use it on big jobs definately worth it.When winter rolls in i have a 1 yard snow bucket.What ever machine you choose do research on company.Do they have a good record servicing the machine.Nice thing is bobcat is 10 minutes from my house.Bobcat has been around 50 years hope that helps






is this your first skid steer? if so, do you use it more than you thought you would before you bought it? the only thing i don't like about the bobcats is the hand foot controls.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tim Krause said:


> is this your first skid steer? if so, do you use it more than you thought you would before you bought it? the only thing i don't like about the bobcats is the hand foot controls.



The A300 is dual joystick control.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wrangler-4X4-Ar...ryZ58161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

My favorite....the Wrangler.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bobcat-A300-loa...ryZ95494QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The A300....


----------



## sharkfin12us (Oct 13, 2008)

*skidsteer*



Tim Krause said:


> is this your first skid steer? if so, do you use it more than you thought you would before you bought it? the only thing i don't like about the bobcats is the hand foot controls.



Yes this is my first skidsteer.I did alot of research on the computer and checked forums and reviews about different skidsteers.As far as use.I use it for snow plowing i financed 28,000 for it for 5 years cost a year is 7200 and last snow i made 5400 and did not snow much so that paid for its self.Like i said i use it for big job if i have 3 trees that are big and wood has to go or if it is a huge tree and wood goes.Even if wood stays i can move it around.I picked up an oak about 14 foot long and 3 food diameter with forks about 3 feet off the ground to move it picking up not problem curling it up was little bit.Its just worth it for humping wood.I have not had a problem with all wheel steer.I make sure i grease it good.As far as problems i think if a person beats it and doesnt grease it i think you will have problems.I keep mine in garage untill i need it.Its my second wife.


----------



## SLlandscape (Oct 13, 2008)

Personally I avoid using a skid steer as much as I can for the exact reason of damaging the lawn. tracks are defenitely turf friendly, but it depends on which tracks you get. Some companies offer turf frienfly tracks or a more aggresive ag track with deeper tread. either way as long as you don't get in a hurry and take your time you won't do that much damage to the lawn. I can tell you though, when a lawn has an irrigation system it friggin sucks because it turns the lawn into an obstacle course. If you hit a sprinkler head and it breaks off you also run the risk of snapping the lateral line its attached to, and the older the system the more pipe that breaks. I prefer compact tractors such as a John Deere 770 or a 4200. They have a sharp turning radius and they have individual rear wheel brakes to make it pivot on the left or right wheel. And as with skid steers you can get turf tires or ag tires. most compact tractors on the market also have the option of a skid steer mount for the front loader to change from a bucket to pallet forks. sorry for going on and on and on, but I hope this info helps you in the choice you make.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 14, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Personally I avoid using a skid steer as much as I can for the exact reason of damaging the lawn. tracks are defenitely turf friendly, but it depends on which tracks you get. Some companies offer turf frienfly tracks or a more aggresive ag track with deeper tread. either way as long as you don't get in a hurry and take your time you won't do that much damage to the lawn. I can tell you though, when a lawn has an irrigation system it friggin sucks because it turns the lawn into an obstacle course. If you hit a sprinkler head and it breaks off you also run the risk of snapping the lateral line its attached to, and the older the system the more pipe that breaks. I prefer compact tractors such as a John Deere 770 or a 4200. They have a sharp turning radius and they have individual rear wheel brakes to make it pivot on the left or right wheel. And as with skid steers you can get turf tires or ag tires. most compact tractors on the market also have the option of a skid steer mount for the front loader to change from a bucket to pallet forks. sorry for going on and on and on, but I hope this info helps you in the choice you make.




I agree, skid steers cannot be beat on renovations, in the woods, or in the dirt, or really any place where tearing up turf isnt a big deal. On an existing lawn though, you are guaranteed to rip up turf. Even tracks will tear up the lawn when you turn to some extent. You may want to look into those rubber mats or even some sheets of plywood if you are going to be using this kind of equipment a lot.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 14, 2008)

A good compact utility tractor is a cheaper alternative. I have a JD 4600, I think its like 42 or 46 hp, at any rate it works slick for treework. Trees are not that heavy and the worn R4 (industrial tires) dont leave many marks at all really. As far as feeding the chipper, the fork attachment works sweet. I put the backhoe on with those and its in planting mode. I put the Farmi winch on and I got a mini skidder/one hell of a strong pull for smacking trees and logs down.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 14, 2008)

By the way, whatever you decide to get, remember that horsepower is one thing, hydraulics are another. You want to make sure you get the beefiest hydraulics you can, so you don't blow lines when you lift some heavy loads. It can and will happen, and it sucks.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tim Krause said:


> thinking about buying a skid steer to aid in large tree remoals, lot clearing,firewood handling, and maybe start getting into heavy brush mowing. if you have a skid steer, do you use it enough to justify owning it. is the damage to the turff worth bringing it out to a residential setting? tracks or tires? there are a lot of rocks around here, and it seems that the tracks might not hold up.any recomendations? thanks for any feed back.



Buy it, you won't regret it, I couldn't live without mine, they make working so much easier and they are so versatile, there is hardley anything you cannot accomplish with one. I personally like the tires better, My experience with tracks on lawns has been worse than the tire(d) machines I think tracks are harder on a lawn when turning, but it sounds as though you are using it more on surfaces that aren't that critical. Find a High flow, that is the one thing I thought that I wouldn't need when I bought mine, now I wish I would had bought one, the other thing being is the hydraulic quick-tach, if you are going to swap attachments a bit get that, it wears you out climbing in and out of those buggers, Also I suggest a grapple bucket at some point, trying to move brush or tops will just tear your machine up and you if it isn't a enclosed cab.


----------



## HolmenTree (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes a skid steer in the company fleet would tell your customers and the competition that things are going good for you. I one day when the time is right will own one.
But the other day my groundie and I were piecing down a big ol canker filled poplar.When I was about 60 feet up my groundie got the bull rope caught in the pile of brush he was dragging by hand. The rope was attached to the pulley up where I was. If he didn't hear me yelling to stop he probably would have pulled that tree right over with me in it! I spent a moment or two thinking how serious this could have been if he was cleaning up with a noisy skid steer. Sometimes bigger and faster is not always better.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 16, 2008)

*Bobcat*

If you buy a bobcat the Hi flow option will not work unless you buy a Bob cat brand attachment. So this basically sucks. I would own anything but a bobcat.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 16, 2008)

Garfield said:


> If you buy a bobcat the Hi flow option will not work unless you buy a Bob cat brand attachment. So this basically sucks. I would own anything but a bobcat.



I think you can actually adjust for this somehow, but yeah, I agree, there are better options than Bobcat in my opinion. I've been on the Gehl 6635 pretty heavy this past week and it's performing excellent as usual.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 16, 2008)

*Dealer said no*

I am guessing you are right but the dealer said no way no how. They finally said I could fool it with a main brain from a bobcat grinder but it was $800 and no promises and nonreturnable. The dealer network is the best thing about Bobcat.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2008)

Garfield said:


> If you buy a bobcat the Hi flow option will not work unless you buy a Bob cat brand attachment. So this basically sucks. I would own anything but a bobcat.



I am a bit confused by this comment. The only dealer in town for bobcat that I am aware of is KC Bobcat. They regularly sell NON-bobcat attachments that use high flow, like pavement grinders and stump grinders. For a while, they tried to sell me a Seppi brush mower that they had in their "demo" fleet, and it clearly was a high flow required device that was not "bobcat".

The more sophisticated functions of their machines definately require the little brain-box: they use about 10 operator controled switches to control multiple hydraulic circuits on the implements with only one set of hydraulic lines. Pretty hard to do without some higher electronic functioning.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 17, 2008)

Nah I'm probably wrong, I just thought I remember my old boss buying a Bobcat brand snow plow from a guy who had it set up for Case hydraulics, and he had to set it for his Bobcat once he got it  . Who knows though. All we've ever owned on the farm has been Case and Gehl. I really like the looks of the Takehuechi and the Thomas/Kenco track loaders, but they are too tall to fit in a poultry house, so they are a no go. I'd also be interested in a Cat, but I don't want to take the time to learn that goofy joystick deal. Lazy I know.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 17, 2008)

BRCCArborist said:


> Nah I'm probably wrong, I just thought I remember my old boss buying a Bobcat brand snow plow from a guy who had it set up for Case hydraulics, and he had to set it for his Bobcat once he got it  .



The flat face coupler are different for a Case then for Bobcat. My friend has a Case. When he borrows one of my attachments he has to change the couplers so it will work on his machine.

Scott


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2008)

BRCCArborist said:


> ... so they are a no go. I'd also be interested in a Cat, but I don't want to take the time to learn that goofy joystick deal. Lazy I know.



I do a lot of work for the local Caterpillar dealer, and they REFUSE to allow any machines on site except caterpillar. So we rent them all the time.

I don't particularly like the extra hydraulic circuit controls, and we had some problems with making attachments work properly. As I recall, they use the same steering & loader control system as Case & John Deere.

The newer joystick controls are much more intuitive for the bobcat. Point one hand in the direction you want to go, and it does it just that way. I can take an inexperienced person and put them on our bobcat, and they can use it right away [Bobcat abandoned those stupid foot pedals a long time ago!]. 

The Case/John Deere/Caterpillar system works fine for people that have experience, but training a new person takes a little bit of time, especially for someone not familiar with running a "hydraulic" machine. It is confusing for most people to think about steering and bucket control for each hand separately.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 17, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> I do a lot of work for the local Caterpillar dealer, and they REFUSE to allow any machines on site except caterpillar. So we rent them all the time.
> 
> I don't particularly like the extra hydraulic circuit controls, and we had some problems with making attachments work properly. As I recall, they use the same steering & loader control system as Case & John Deere.
> 
> ...



Stupid foot pedals???? . You can get machines with foot pedal still brand new, I can't run a machine without them, I tested a Cat with the joysticks and found myself all confused, I really perfer the footpedals, I have 1000 hrs of use in a Bobcat and quite a few in the Gehl and Cases, Out of all of them I perfer the Bobcat controls with sticks and pedals, I do understand why they are going to the joysticks, to prevent operator fatigue which if you ever spend 8hr's in a bobcat running pedal I must say you feel it, the next day your shoulders, butt and calves are a little sore. As for the Bobcat attachments, I've never had a problem running any other type of attachment, I just rented a JD trencher for mine and I had to reverse the couplers because my switch made it run backwards and I got tired of holding the thumb switch over to make it run. Bobcats are low on power and it really shows at least the 175-185 series with the 46-56 hp motors, that alone will be the reason I look at another brand when it comes time.


----------



## SLlandscape (Oct 17, 2008)

Garfield said:


> If you buy a bobcat the Hi flow option will not work unless you buy a Bob cat brand attachment. So this basically sucks. I would own anything but a bobcat.



The only reason why they do that is so you HAVE TO buy one of their attachments, so they can take even more of your money because of the isane price for the attachment. In my opinion at least.


----------



## Curbside (Oct 17, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> The only reason why they do that is so you HAVE TO buy one of their attachments, so they can take even more of your money because of the isane price for the attachment. In my opinion at least.



What are you guys talking about????? You can use other attachments on Bobcat high flow machines. If some of the attachments require electronic activation it is just a matter of custom wiring the attachment to fit the bobcat wiring. Its not very difficult.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2008)

Curbside said:


> ... it is just a matter of custom wiring the attachment to fit the bobcat wiring. Its not very difficult.



Well, thats what I thought too. But I just rent the double fancy multi-circuit attachents.


----------



## John464 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## John464 (Oct 17, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> Get an A300 Bobcat. It has four wheel steering, and does not tear up the grass AT ALL. Should you decide that you need skid steering, flip a switch, and it acts _exactly_ like the more common S300. Short of the track units, it is the largest capacity Bobcat made when I bought it.
> 
> We put the extra wide flotation tires on our unit, so that we could go into back yards and carry out 4 foot diameter sections of trees without tearing up any grass. It works very well for that purpose. Furthermore, it has a 12 mile-per-hour top speed, and is much faster than any other skid-steer machine while transporting from location to location. No crabbing, no hopping, no turf damage, and I still have the same tires after two years of use.
> 
> ...



I disagree with this. The A300 definitely tears up grass. I had one for two weeks. Bobcat left it here hoping I'd buy a few. Wet lawn, it does NOT float like a tracked machine and 75% of my customers irrigate their lawns on a daily basis. I put about 50hrs on the A300 and returned it to them along with unsigned paperwork. ASV turf edition is the only skid loader designed to leave no trace on nice lawns.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 17, 2008)

*Bobcat electronics*

KC Bobcat in Grandview is where we went. T190 was the machine. Some of the responses above involved non high flow attachments. It will work on those. I am talking about activating the high flow option. I understand the difference in opinion. I keep reverting back to looking at severe duty machines at plants, mines, highway construction etc. and you almost never see a Bobcat in these applications. I am not saying they won't get a lot of work done and be a tremendous improvement over not having a machine.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2008)

John464 said:


> I disagree with this. The A300 definitely tears up grass. I had one for two weeks. Bobcat left it here hoping I'd buy a few. Wet lawn, it does NOT float like a tracked machine and 75% of my customers irrigate their lawns on a daily basis. I put about 50hrs on the A300 and returned it to them along with unsigned paperwork. ASV turf edition is the only skid loader designed to leave no trace on nice lawns.



Well, I guess we will each have to prefer the machine we bought for ourselves. There is no doubt that a track unit has lower ground pressure and greater stability. And there is no doubt that ALL track units are SKID steer. I equate "skid" with turf damage and rapidly worn out tracks (or tires). So we each have a different point of view.

I'd like to see you drive that track unit 2 miles down the street to the job, because it was quicker than loading it. Not every machine works best for everyone. I really envy how much better the track units can grade an area than any wheeled unit.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Oct 18, 2008)

*a300*



John464 said:


> I disagree with this. The A300 definitely tears up grass. I had one for two weeks. Bobcat left it here hoping I'd buy a few. Wet lawn, it does NOT float like a tracked machine and 75% of my customers irrigate their lawns on a daily basis. I put about 50hrs on the A300 and returned it to them along with unsigned paperwork. ASV turf edition is the only skid loader designed to leave no trace on nice lawns.



Hi john just curious i talked to you before about my a300.Did that demo have turf tires on it or beef baby tires when you demoed it.I have owned my bobcat for almost 2 years.On very wet lawns that are so wet i can leave a foot print yes it will turn it to mush.On lawns that are more dry as long as i dont keep going over same area im fine no print.I use ply wood if i need to on wet lawns.If your demo had beef baby tires and not turf it will rip it up because of the deep thread.Any way how is your spider lift i sent you message wondering how it is doing.Thanks


----------



## John464 (Oct 19, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> Hi john just curious i talked to you before about my a300.Did that demo have turf tires on it or beef baby tires when you demoed it.I have owned my bobcat for almost 2 years.On very wet lawns that are so wet i can leave a foot print yes it will turn it to mush.On lawns that are more dry as long as i dont keep going over same area im fine no print.I use ply wood if i need to on wet lawns.If your demo had beef baby tires and not turf it will rip it up because of the deep thread.Any way how is your spider lift i sent you message wondering how it is doing.Thanks


Yes the A300 had turf tires. A machine that can not travel over the same path; around the pool, turning at the flower bed, misssing the EP henry wall, and out through the only opening in the gate. How are you ever going to get that silver maple loaded into the trucks. Plywood I guess? Kinda defeats the purpose of getting a loader that claims "turf tire" option will do the trick, doesn't it? Besides, those tires are so wide making the machine even more cumbersome than it already is. We were digging up small plants/bushes to even get one clear route so the machine could squeeze by. 

A tracked machine is the only way to achieve turf(wet or dry) friendliness, with turf tracks. So far there is only one manufacturer that provides this option, ASV.

As for my spiderlift, always breaking down. However, when working 100% its a better solution than climbing or when the bucket truck can't fit. Sorry I didn't reply to your PM. Was away from this site for a few months.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Oct 19, 2008)

*skidsteer*



John464 said:


> Yes the A300 had turf tires. A machine that can not travel over the same path; around the pool, turning at the flower bed, misssing the EP henry wall, and out through the only opening in the gate. How are you ever going to get that silver maple loaded into the trucks. Plywood I guess? Kinda defeats the purpose of getting a loader that claims "turf tire" option will do the trick, doesn't it? Besides, those tires are so wide making the machine even more cumbersome than it already is. We were digging up small plants/bushes to even get one clear route so the machine could squeeze by.
> 
> A tracked machine is the only way to achieve turf(wet or dry) friendliness, with turf tracks. So far there is only one manufacturer that provides this option, ASV.
> 
> As for my spiderlift, always breaking down. However, when working 100% its a better solution than climbing or when the bucket truck can't fit. Sorry I didn't reply to your PM. Was away from this site for a few months.



Well you have had your machine for some time and you had a demo for a short time.Its ok if you think A300 is not suited for what you want.As i have said for me my experience with it is very awesome powerful machine.Wet lawn have to use plywood regular lawn doesnt leave print.I recommend this machine to any one.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 19, 2008)

John464 said:


> Here's mine



Those green track ASVs are amazing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DULRjWtjj2g&feature=related


----------



## sharkfin12us (Oct 20, 2008)

*tracks*



gr8scott72 said:


> Those green track ASVs are amazing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DULRjWtjj2g&feature=related


That is pretty impressive do they make tracks for the 100


----------



## ASD (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes green tracks for the 30 50 and 100


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 21, 2008)

They do look neat on film, but everything is dry. I wonder what happens when you try to drive up that steep hill on a dew covered morning.

Does anybody own one of these green tracks, and how are they when it is wet?

John464, come on, tell us ALL about your favorite. The good parts and the bad!


----------



## John464 (Oct 21, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> They do look neat on film, but everything is dry. I wonder what happens when you try to drive up that steep hill on a dew covered morning.
> 
> Does anybody own one of these green tracks, and how are they when it is wet?
> 
> John464, come on, tell us ALL about your favorite. The good parts and the bad!



elmnut also owns this same machine, and I believe there are a couple others on here with the smaller model RC30.

the good parts is I pick up 3,000lb logs with it in residential yards and dont need plywood, mats, or need to worry about damaging lawns. No damage at all. Even soggy grass. 3.1psi. Thats about the psi a human foot puts down. Never have I slipped or couldnt get traction. I've seen the grass guys put ruts in the lawn with their big wheeled zero turn mowers and the same day the lawn guys did damage to the lawn and we did none. The machine gets plenty of traction with the extra wide tracks and the way its roller undercarriage is designed. On hills, water does not stay on a hill, at the base of the slope is were water lays. So no problem there, havent got caught in a downpour on a big hill yet so I dont know how she will do. We have worked in pouring rain loading timber in a yard that was flooded(couldnt see the grass) Still plenty on traction, however, we did leave some marks. Which was ok, since it was a lot clearing job for new construction.

Bad parts, No dealer close by. New tracks are $7,000 and do not last as long as standard tracks. The hydraulic valve bank is very hard to get to, to tighten middle fittings even with angle wrenches. Wish it picked up 6,000lb logs..Hmmm..thats about it


----------



## gr8scott72 (Oct 21, 2008)

John464 said:


> elmnut also owns this same machine, and I believe there are a couple others on here with the smaller model RC30.



I'd love to hear from anyone with the smaller RC30.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a New Holland LS180 with a root grapple attachment. I don't know what I would do without it. I haul it around inside one of my roll-off dumpsters. I also found a lady that wants all the chips I care to dump. All I have to do is push them over the edge of a gully that she is trying to fill. The machine pays for itself just in saved dump fees. I also use it for snow removal. It's not as fancy as more expensive Bobcats or Caterpillars but it gets the job done and it has not had a single problem in five years except for a minor hydraulic leak.


----------



## John D (Oct 23, 2008)

This is my first post here,but I picked up a Cat 246 a few months ago,and I dont know how i ever went without it all these yrs. I have a 32hp compact tractor,also,and a real big old Michigan 2.5 yd loader,but the Cat is the perfect size machine,I use the pallet forks,and bucket quite a bit,I just built a log splitter,and i am slowly getting more attachments as I can afford to build them.

I do like the green tracked machines from ASV,the biggest downside to the tracks is cost of replacement tracks,and idlers,if you do enough work to justify it,they are awesome.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Oct 24, 2008)

*Asv 100 Question*



John464 said:


> Yes the A300 had turf tires. A machine that can not travel over the same path; around the pool, turning at the flower bed, misssing the EP henry wall, and out through the only opening in the gate. How are you ever going to get that silver maple loaded into the trucks. Plywood I guess? Kinda defeats the purpose of getting a loader that claims "turf tire" option will do the trick, doesn't it? Besides, those tires are so wide making the machine even more cumbersome than it already is. We were digging up small plants/bushes to even get one clear route so the machine could squeeze by.
> 
> A tracked machine is the only way to achieve turf(wet or dry) friendliness, with turf tracks. So far there is only one manufacturer that provides this option, ASV.
> 
> As for my spiderlift, always breaking down. However, when working 100% its a better solution than climbing or when the bucket truck can't fit. Sorry I didn't reply to your PM. Was away from this site for a few months.



After watching that video the green tracks are pretty impressive.You have the asv 50 right and what weight can you pick up.Im pretty sure the asv 100 picks up 3300.Thanks terence


----------



## John464 (Oct 24, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> After watching that video the green tracks are pretty impressive.You have the asv 50 right and what weight can you pick up.Im pretty sure the asv 100 picks up 3300.Thanks terence



the rc50 tips at 3800lbs. I have done 3800 with it but it must be on level ground. Normally carry around 3000lbs to be safe. The rc100 tips at 7600lbs. IMO the the RC100 is too wide for residential yards. Since tracked machines dont bounce like a wheeled machine you can feel your max weight when the grapple taps the ground. The machine is either flat or tipped forward. Keep the grapple low and rolled back on the heavy stuff.


----------



## bushinspector (Oct 29, 2008)

We are running a CAT 246 as well. One thing I have heard is that high flow is needed if you run a stump grinder. So far I have NOT FOUND THIS TO BE TRUE. If it had any more power I would think you would be tearing up the machine/grinder. It takes quite a beating just the way it is.


----------



## John D (Oct 29, 2008)

bushinspector said:


> We are running a CAT 246 as well. One thing I have heard is that high flow is needed if you run a stump grinder. So far I have NOT FOUND THIS TO BE TRUE. If it had any more power I would think you would be tearing up the machine/grinder. It takes quite a beating just the way it is.



That is because a 246 has 22+ GPM of flow without the high flow option.Many smaller SS have only 15-18 GPM unless they have high flow,and then they usually have 25GPM on the high flow.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to look at a used ASV RC50 at the local Vermeer place. I'm trying to decide between it and the smaller RC30. They have one of each used right now that they took in on trade. Any comments?


----------



## arborworks1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and get a mini loader and a dump trailer.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 5, 2008)

arborworks1 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a mini loader and a dump trailer.



I'm wanting to move more into the tree business rather than just the stumps. I don't think the mini will be large enuf.

I've already got one other tree company that would use me and my skid steer if I had it.

I do plan on getting a dump trailer very soon.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> I do plan on getting a dump trailer very soon.



Check this out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/12-Arbortech-Utility-Tree-Dump-Body-Chipper-Truck-Unit_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a1205Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem300264819862QQitemZ300264819862QQptZOtherQ5fVehicleQ5fParts


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 6, 2008)

*found a used rc-30*

Local dealer has one, called it a demo unit.. 3-400 hours.. Wants 12,000 for it... I was thinking it would be a good machine for cleaning up stump chips and backfilling with top soil.. Might be worth it. I'd also need a dump trailer..
I'll demo it if I get this job I looked at today. I AM sure it would come in handy on the ocasional tree job as well, though I AM a bit concerned about the lifting capacity being so light... MAy be better to hold out for a 50..


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

murphy4trees said:


> Local dealer has one, called it a demo unit.. 3-400 hours.. Wants 12,000 for it... I was thinking it would be a good machine for cleaning up stump chips and backfilling with top soil.. Might be worth it. I'd also need a dump trailer..
> I'll demo it if I get this job I looked at today. I AM sure it would come in handy on the ocasional tree job as well, though I AM a bit concerned about the lifting capacity being so light... MAy be better to hold out for a 50..



holdoutholdoutholdoutdidyoujustseethatbird?holdoutholdoutholdholdoutholdou

You should wait and get the bigger machine.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> holdoutholdoutholdoutdidyoujustseethatbird?holdoutholdoutholdholdoutholdou
> 
> You should wait and get the bigger machine.



Wait, I thought you had a mini? You don't think a machine that's 1000 lbs heavier than most minis is worth it?

I drove a used RC50 today but am still thinking about the RC30. It sure would be nice to only be hauling around 3,000 lbs instead of 6,000.

And, the price difference looks nice too.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Wait, I thought you had a mini? You don't think a machine that's 1000 lbs heavier than most minis is worth it?
> 
> I drove a used RC50 today but am still thinking about the RC30. It sure would be nice to only be hauling around 3,000 lbs instead of 6,000.
> 
> And, the price difference looks nice too.



I thought we were talking mini. I don't know, mine is a 425, a bigger unit for the Toro line I think. It weighs 2000 pounds and I think its just suitable. Anything less might not earn its keep.
These you are talking about sound bigger, got a pic? Some of the bobcat versions do look nasty. I think toro goes to 625.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I thought we were talking mini. I don't know, mine is a 425, a bigger unit for the Toro line I think. It weighs 2000 pounds and I think its just suitable. Anything less might not earn its keep.
> These you are talking about sound bigger, got a pic? Some of the bobcat versions do look nasty. I think toro goes to 625.



Here's the RC50:



John464 said:


> Here's mine



It weighs about 6,000 lbs, has 60" wide tracks, and can lift 1800 lbs. The RC30 is only 3,000 lbs, is only 46" wide and can only lift 800 lbs.

Here's the 50 and 30 side by side:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Here's the RC50:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks. The numbers had me cornfused. They still are light compared to real skid steers? The 30 seems like its rated like my mini 425.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2008)

Most regular skids are 6,000 plus. Mine is 5400 without the tracks and over 6000 with the tracks. Lift with the tracks is around 1800lbs on my 763 Bobcat. Of course that is without the counterweight package.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Most regular skids are 6,000 plus. Mine is 5400 without the tracks and over 6000 with the tracks. Lift with the tracks is around 1800lbs on my 763 Bobcat. Of course that is without the counterweight package.



What are ya talkin' about there's the weight package right there. Oh, forgot that's not a factory option weight pack. 

been there and still do that.


----------



## custom8726 (Nov 7, 2008)

My 843b is around 8k but it can lift 3k which is very nice when you want to load 25' logs. We just did 3- 100' + white pines today and loaded them all on the gooseneck in 20' + lengths.


----------



## arborworks1 (Nov 7, 2008)

You have created a niche with your grinder. Getting into small place taking care of the work in an expediate manner. If you get a mini, say a boxer or toro what have you. You can continue to fill that niche. Market it to the tree services that take on the difficult backyard removals. 

We have an A300 bobcat and a boxer mini. The boxer leaves the yard everyday, no matter what we are doing.


----------



## John D (Nov 7, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> My 843b is around 8k but it can lift 3k which is very nice when you want to load 25' logs. We just did 3- 100' + white pines today and loaded them all on the gooseneck in 20' + lengths.



The specs on bobcats site says it weighs around 6500 or so.... 


843B 
Horsepower 54 HP 
Turbocharged Engine N/A 
Rated Operating Capacity (SAE) 1700 lbs 
ROC with Counterweight Option N/A 
Tipping Load 3420 lbs 
Operating Weight 6480 lbs 


I found my Cat 246 which weighs just over 7000 lbs and is rated at 2000Lb lift easily picks up 3000+ lb logs.Ive lifted the front of my diesel pickup(4300 lbs) 6 ft in the air with the pallet forks under the plow frame with it,so I know it is way underrated. The thing with the SS is to not try to descend any hills when your over your ROC by 50% or more:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 8, 2008)

John D said:


> The specs on bobcats site says it weighs around 6500 or so....
> 
> 
> 843B
> ...




Operating capacity is rated at 50% of the tipping load on tire machines. My 1500lb rated machine will lift over 3000lbs with the tracks on.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 8, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> My 843b is around 8k but it can lift 3k which is very nice when you want to load 25' logs. We just did 3- 100' + white pines today and loaded them all on the gooseneck in 20' + lengths.



You must have tracks and weights on it? But yeah, that's the way to do it.


----------



## John D (Nov 8, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Operating capacity is rated at 50% of the tipping load on tire machines. My 1500lb rated machine will lift over 3000lbs with the tracks on.



I was aware of that,just as my 2K machine easily lifts 4000 lbs. I was just stating with mine when you get over 50% over the 2K capacity,around 3k on my machine,you need to be careful lifting downhill,as it gets hairy if your not careful.


----------



## custom8726 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> You must have tracks and weights on it? But yeah, that's the way to do it.



No tracks but its got a good amount of counter weight off the back (Underneath) The previous owner added the weight and told me the machine scaled out around 8k but I never checked the BOBCAT sight or anything. I know for a fact that it will pick over 3k though. I will often check the scale on the crane to see what certain picks weigh for future reference and plenty of those picks are over 3k and the 843b loads them no problem.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 9, 2008)

Just be sure the hoses and arms of the machine can actually take the punishment. Blown hoses spraying hot hydraulic fluid in someones face is not pretty. And even though hoses are easily replaced, broken pins and arms of the machine are very costly. The machines have their limitations for a reason. Be careful.


----------



## custom8726 (Nov 9, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Just be sure the hoses and arms of the machine can actually take the punishment. Blown hoses spraying hot hydraulic fluid in someones face is not pretty. And even though hoses are easily replaced, broken pins and arms of the machine are very costly. The machines have their limitations for a reason. Be careful.



95% percent of the hydraulic lines are enclosed in compartments or under belly pans. Besides those lines can withstand alot more pressure then my bobcat could even think about putting out. They underate these machines for obvious liability issues, and when dealing with the sue happy society we live in I can't blaim them for doing so.The machine handles the weight just fine with out any broken pins or bent anything in the last 4 years I have owned it anyway. The other obvious reason for the lower lift ratings are to compensate for the idiot with out enough common sense to make reasonable decisions on what is and is not safe to lift.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Nov 9, 2008)

*A300*



arborworks1 said:


> You have created a niche with your grinder. Getting into small place taking care of the work in an expediate manner. If you get a mini, say a boxer or toro what have you. You can continue to fill that niche. Market it to the tree services that take on the difficult backyard removals.
> 
> We have an A300 bobcat and a boxer mini. The boxer leaves the yard everyday, no matter what we are doing.



I have an A300 and love it.Ive had it almost 2 years.I use it for snow plowing 1 yard bucket and have forks.


----------



## John464 (Nov 10, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> It weighs about 6,000 lbs, has 60" wide tracks, and can lift 1800 lbs. The RC30 is only 3,000 lbs, is only 46" wide and can only lift 800 lbs.
> 
> Here's the 50 and 30 side by side:


As I said in an earlier post, the RC50 can lift 3600lbs no problem. When on non level surface 3000lbs is a good safe measure. The RC30 can lift 1600lbs no problem and I would say around 1200lbs would be a good safe measure on unlevel surfaces.

Another thing to consider is how high is your dump truck and what is the lift height the skid loader will load it.The RC30 will not lift high enough to stack log lengths in a medium duty dump with a debris body. Would be ok for a dump trailer though. however, youll find that dump trailer will be filled in no time.This load was loaded with an RC50. The RC30 would not fully load the top layers


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 11, 2008)

John464 said:


> As I said in an earlier post, the RC50 can lift 3600lbs no problem. When on non level surface 3000lbs is a good safe measure. The RC30 can lift 1600lbs no problem and I would say around 1200lbs would be a good safe measure on unlevel surfaces.
> 
> Another thing to consider is how high is your dump truck and what is the lift height the skid loader will load it.The RC30 will not lift high enough to stack log lengths in a medium duty dump with a debris body. Would be ok for a dump trailer though. however, youll find that dump trailer will be filled in no time.This load was loaded with an RC50. The RC30 would not fully load the top layers



Dude, sweet boom lift , where did you get it?


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 12, 2008)

*thanks to this thread*

I demoed a RC 30 today... 
A little light for tree work.. easy on the lawn though..
I think I'd better hold out for an rc 50
I used fork extensions that clip onto bucket, moving a bunch of tulip logs
wouldn't have done much if the wood was oak...
Still might bve a good machine for moving stump chips and backfilling the holes...
another drawback on the RC 30 is that it universal skid loader attachments and regular buckets will not for the 30... and you know they are going to hit you up for the special fitting attachments..

might get some pics of the log pile and lawn if the log loader doesn't get there first tomorrow


----------

